# Blue is the new black>>>>>>



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

That Muhle is very nice. Love the flat blue color.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

You are correct....... there are now so many blue dial watches that a few years ago would have been considered "clownish" or "just not right" that seem to work as well as black dial versions.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Moralles (Feb 8, 2020)

Seiko SPB053 LUMI with yobokies hand


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My only blue watch. It made sense to me as its purpose lies in the blue ocean.
By the way, as a former scuba instructor, colors fade out with increasing depth, but not equally. The red end of the spectrum fades first, then yellows followed by greens and lastly blue.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

And for Ladies as well...


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Blue is the new black>>>>>>*

Yema Superman Bronze 39


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sinn 104 St Sa A B E, presented at the Inhorgenta two weeks ago.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Callie Blueberry 1280X800 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

[Damasko DK105]


----------



## Cod Holliday (Dec 8, 2019)

This thread is useless without the Seamaster. The king of blue dials to rule them all.


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Sunburst on my Tag F1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Cod Holliday said:


> This thread is useless without the Seamaster. The king of blue dials to rule them all.
> 
> View attachment 14926775


Need a REAL seamaster...

Just kidding.

Slate Blue AT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Straight out of the box...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## StingF18 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Nikonfd90 (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh wow that damasko is lovely


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

My blue collection>>>


----------



## psifox (May 31, 2019)

v8chrono said:


> My blue collection>>>
> 
> View attachment 15050231


That's a great collection you've got there.
Congratulations


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

6138-0030 Kakume


----------



## NateViolin (Oct 13, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> 6138-0030 Kakume


That is a fantastic picture! Nice work!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin (Oct 13, 2018)

One of my favorite blue dials!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin (Oct 13, 2018)

If you're AR coating is strong enough you get a black/blue effect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

NateViolin said:


> If you're AR coating is strong enough you get a black/blue effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenitecafe (Apr 21, 2020)

Man these blue dials are so awesome, thanks for sharing everyone! Just picked up my first as an Omega 600


----------



## -dustin (Sep 11, 2006)

NateViolin said:


> If you're AR coating is strong enough you get a black/blue effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what brought sapphire crystals onto my radar, as well as IWC. Coming from G-Shocks, I thought it was the most awesome feature I had ever seen on a watch. Ah...simpler times.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'll add to the blue dial theme. When the light hits this one just right, there's really nothing else like it.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Long gone two tone Crosswind...

CWTexas LR by o2afac67, on Flickr

And my granddaughter's twin Callistino's...

Callie Twins 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr

Callie KAT 1280X800 post by o2afac67, on Flickr

Calie 4th Sam 1280X800 LRpost by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## Dive Watch Guy (Apr 22, 2020)

If given the choice, I will always pick blue dials over black


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

Love blue dials! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION said:


> Love blue dials!


Let's see yours.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

stuffler said:


> Let's see yours.












Had this one but got rid of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SndChsr (Sep 11, 2012)

My Orient Star Open Heart under 2 light modifiers and a diffuser.
Canon EOS 7D w/Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM. 2 light modifiers and a diffuser on top.


----------



## olikatz (Jan 20, 2020)

Love the sunburst blue!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

olikatz said:


> Love the sunburst blue!


Thank you very much for another speed post.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Something new in blue made by Fliegeruhren manufacturer Guinand


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

A slate dial with black subs. At least the strap is blue and the AR coating gives a blueish hue to the dial... 

10844720363_2a41194116_o-002 by o2afac67, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The blue rubber accentuates the dial.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Throwing some more blue dials into this mix!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

These make my heart flutter.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

A very short accompanying video (SAV):

https://streamable.com/0vr77n


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nightblue !


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Each & every single blue on the thread is absolutely beautiful. I definitely have been feeling like blue is the new black personally. Been more interested in blue dials in all varieties over black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

[Tutima Flieger Sky Blue]


----------



## Elle Harper (Jun 28, 2017)

great shot, you're a real pro!
https://fixthephoto.com/online-photoshop-editor.html


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Yeti1964 (Jun 1, 2020)

My blue.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wcphenom (Jun 19, 2019)

v8chrono said:


> My blue collection>>>
> 
> View attachment 15050231


damnnn...that's one sweet collection


----------



## wcphenom (Jun 19, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Throwing some more blue dials into this mix!


that Lorier is something...


----------



## wcphenom (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anaxyrus (Jul 26, 2010)

I have a few.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My blue still looks like the old black


----------



## breakdownstatus (May 4, 2006)

foxzone said:


> View attachment 14925351


What ref # is this Mido? I like that dial a lot.


----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)

Yes. It is Mido.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

First caught the blue bug back in 2016


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

I'll play.............


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)

How about blue indices?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a bit partial to blue dials myself:


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

*Here is a rare and "awesome" stylish square blue dial watch! *


----------



## acrolyu2 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## smeads (Aug 22, 2020)

PRabbit said:


> Need a REAL seamaster...
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


that is beautiful!


----------



## M. Smith (Jul 11, 2020)

Those are some great looking hues of blues!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

I'll play too.


----------



## ahe753 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

Orhorolgy said:


> *Here is a rare and "awesome" stylish square blue dial watch! *
> 
> View attachment 15410916
> View attachment 15410917


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalEU (May 3, 2019)

Pongster said:


> First caught the blue bug back in 2016
> View attachment 15362488


Wow very nice trio.
The smurf looks almost cartoonish next to the RO.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rickipedia (Jun 19, 2020)

Very nice! I’m torn on the aesthetics of the old Turtle vs the mini. I like both. But I ended up going old.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Love the blue dials!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob M (Dec 20, 2020)

first post ..

Idono about blue "being new" my first watch back in the early seventies was blue so blue has kinda looked "right" to me all along

behold some cheap stuff ..
my first one
a blue Timex I found in dad's drawer after he past
my beat up Swiss Army .. yeah it's dark blue but pic's bad the crystal doesn't look as horrible as it seems but does need replaced ..once I figure out what exactly it is
and
a cheap $20 Casio .. dusty old wall mart stock that shouted take me home for twenty bucks..

I did read somewhere that Swiss Army claimed to have extra hard crystals ..
I can attest to that - knowing the nasty piece of steel that made those scratches...


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## erik2133 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Lars M (Jul 12, 2021)

The blues from my collection&#8230;


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Triple Split


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

Nothing high end, expensive or special here but still all the same….a time piece with a blue dial.

Given to me as a gift from friends.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## J Crew (Aug 3, 2012)

Once you go blue, you never go back 😉


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Loving my blue watches…the third pic is one I no longer have and I’m sorry I moved it on…


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## The Collector63 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Mixing it up...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sleekmachine (Sep 15, 2012)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 14783537


The Formex is beautiful !


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

Lovely watch!


----------



## CMartinEnt (Nov 23, 2019)

I love posts like this where I can learn about many watches that I have never heard of before.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Apparently, I seem to agree!






































The funny thing is until just now I didn't actually realize I had FOUR blue dials in my collection! 🤣


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SSB409


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Custom, one of a kind, very high quality, leather watch strap... Thank you @outlawstraps


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (5 mo ago)

Admin Edit, as a reminder from our rules: _8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitted*, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

$29 on Amazon right now....


----------

